# Systema seminar with Jim King October 2-3,2004 at Fighthouse NYC



## Edgar (Sep 27, 2004)

For more information please visit:
http://www.fighthouse.com/systema/SystemaSeminar10.2-3,2004.html


----------



## NYCRonin (Sep 28, 2004)

I personally/strongly encourage any of the 'Systema curious' to consider attending.


----------



## Brian King (Oct 1, 2004)

ttt

It is not to late. GO to this one!

Brian King


----------

